# MP's and PRETC



## tannerthehammer (3 Jun 2006)

How long have any of you MP's out there been on PRETC while awaiting your trades training?  Just trying to get a ballpark figure on the avg. wait time...


----------



## MILPO (6 Jun 2006)

It can be anywhere from a few weeks up to, and I've seen it, one year.  I was only there for about a little over a month (thankfully)  If you are into doing all kinds of physical activities on a regular basis, which can be anything from rock climbing to canoeing and pre course prerequisites and repeat training from basic, then you're laughing.  Ahhh, PRETC those were the days!! :brickwall:


----------



## captjtq (14 Jun 2006)

If they've got it down to weeks in some cases, then that's great - when I was in Borden (2002-ish) there were folks that had been rotting in the old PAT system for upwards of two years...


----------



## MightyMouse (14 Jun 2006)

I don't mean to ask a stupid question but i just need to know.  What is involved in PRETC? What duties do you do? Is your contract active while on PRETC?   ???


----------



## RHC_2_MP (30 Jun 2006)

i was in PRETC for 4 months....the longest and dullest  four months of my LIFE!!!!!!  I'm now thankfully in the academy with course 0041 hooah...but PRETC is HELL!!!! the shorter time there the better not only is it rampant with drugs and the such but most of the time you do ABSOLUTLY NOTHING ALL DAY, except sit in a corner of an old parade square that's been cordoned off by cubicle walls, your not allowed to play cards or sleep so your either talk to the surrounding delinquints or read a book for 8 hours of the day!  If your lucky and the company hasn't done anything wrong, you might go to the gym to work with the *sigh* PSP staff. Remember a lot of the guys there have been and will be in PRETC for over a year so they kinda don't give a @#$^ anymore.  They single handedly keep the Bonder MP's employed (so to speak).  Sometimes, you can offer to do firepicket for the entire night and you'll get the next day off, well at least have the next day on your own time...which is why it's worth it.  If your really lucky Sgt. Baker or Sgt. Scott or Sgt. Bingham will give you a tasking so you can help oh i don't know, sweep the airfield or pick up garbage for a day or more; stop laughing, i'm not kidding!!!!  One piece of advice when you go there ask for ON JOB TRAINING right away if you have three months or more before your course, at least then your can do a full time ride along untill your course starts!!

anyways, GOOD LUCK and say hi to Sgt. Bingham for me...oh wait i can still see PRETC from my MOD window...*shudder*


----------



## Frenchy (1 Jul 2006)

After completing my basic training from St-Jean (QC), I was sent to Borden (ON) on the PRETC.  I found the other soldiers not to be motivated at all.  I was there from March until the end of June 2006.  During that time, I did PT, picking up cigarette butts, sweeping the floor, washing the floor, inspections (weekly/daily), tasking (2weeks-Petawawa), field exercises (4 days) and daily courses.  Presently, I am at Valcartier (QC) doing my QS training.  I will be returning back on the PRETC in the middle of August until the end of September when my MP course starts at the end of September.  In between that from August to September, I am supposed to get my driving course and my books for the MP course.  Outside the PRETC on your freetime, you need to keep yourself active and busy!!!....before you turn nuts!  It is too slack and not energetic.  A lot of people get in trouble in this type of surrounding, not enough to keep busy to stay out of trouble.  I don't blame the staff, they are doing all they can do due to the large number of people passing through Borden.  Before I left for my QS, they (PRETC) were doing regular morning PT and in the afternoon giving course.  About the OJT or EWATthat you should request or apply for this as soon as possible....I agree because it takes a long time to get it.  And about the tasking, if you want to keep yourself busy, volunteer for anything.....even if it is for 1 day (ie. firepicket).


----------



## MightyMouse (31 Jul 2006)

I am to report to Borden on October 13th and I will be on PAT platoon until January 15th when I start my QL3 Class 0044. I know the rest of the applicants that i went through the MPAC with are starting their BMQ on August 28th and they are done their BMQ beginning of November and are starting QL3 on January 15th.  So that might give you an idea of how long your on PAT..


----------



## CombatMP265 (8 Mar 2007)

A tip for persons doing CT's from the reserves. 
When being told your going on PRETC, ask through your chain before your shipped off to PRETC to be placed on EWAT (Employment While Awaiting Training) with your reserve unit. I'm not sure how things are effected if your transfering to a different MOC but if your staying in the MP Trade you could get:

1. To stay with your unit
2. Paid Reg force salary as you'll work fulltime with your unit
3. Go on some OJT for PD up until your course date(s)

Naturally this all has to be approved/recommended to from higher(Coy WO) and approved by PRETC. But from my experience with them as long as your HQ demonstrates you'll actually be used and develop your MOC Knowledge they have no problem letting you stay. 

*Reference: PRETC - EWAT Request Form


----------



## Kelevra (15 Sep 2008)

Well I think I seriously need help here... I've been on the PRETC since May... yes May! The problem is that I'm a francophone and the Franco course doesn't seem to start in a near future. I put a memo through my chain of command asking to be on an Anglo course... the answer is NO. They want to keep the french speaking people out of Anglo courses. Since the beginning, at least 3 candidates left the trade... they were sick and tired of waiting for a course that will never come. It's weird because they say that they're badly in need of Franco MPs... but they are loosing them by keeping them out of the academy. Is there a way that will help me to start my career and be on an Anglo course? Otherwise... I think I'll be the first one to receive his C.D. on the PRETC!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Sep 2008)

When you say you submitted a memo to your CoC was that the PRETC CoC?  How far up did you get "no"?  Did they even ask the folks at the Academy?


----------



## Kelevra (15 Sep 2008)

The PRETC CoC... I received my answer from the PRETC OP W/O, and I don't think they are in contact with the Academy!!! What should I do?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Sep 2008)

Kelevra said:
			
		

> The PRETC CoC... I received my answer from the PRETC OP W/O, and I don't think they are in contact with the Academy!!! What should I do?



Sit tight.  Maybe one of the Mod's can point this one out to an MP who can help...Mods?  Anyone?  Can you point this to an MP?


----------

